# 2011 F250 plow and sander, 2011 F550 plow sander and 2012 F350 utility plow



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Updating the fleet already have offer from dealer but figured I would throw these up here first
1. 2011 f250 XLT reg cab gas 4*4 with 130K miles new trans last month with warranty comes with 8.5 extreme v plow and 2 yd torwell stainless sander needs bed work in spring $16k/bo

2. 2011 F550 supercab xl power group landscape dump. psd 64k miles 4*4 new tires still under extended warranty comes with 9.5 extreme v plow and 2.5 yd stainless torwell sander $35,000/bo

3. 2012 F350 xl utility truck srw xl power group 70k newer tires brakes rotors computer newer fisher wiring 9.5 extreme v plow 100 gal transfer tank stainless back rack and light bar utility was rhino lined has one hole in a door and scrape on truck will send pics $25,000/bo

2012 torwell 2.5 stainless sander with spill guards sold truck this was on needs new uptake bolt which I have just have not fixed selling as is Honda engine $2200/bo
all images are most recent on this computer pm with email or text number to get updated photos


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

interested in 550 with plow and spreader


----------

